

Faraday E-Bike - New Kickstarter Launches Today - cao825
http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/17/faraday-e-bike-launches/

======
cao825
Kickstarter link: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/faradaybikes/faraday-
por...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/faradaybikes/faraday-
porteur?ref=home_location)

